# Owning the 'popular' horse...



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think that it is time to firmly but gently tell them to back off. It is one thing to ask if they can help groom your horse, another to go in and do it without asking. What will happen next? Them riding her without your permission since she's 'basically theirs?" You don't have to be rude, but you don't have to deal with them constantly either. Just firmly tell them that you can handle grooming her yourself for the day, and send them on their way. It is great that your mare is so well behaved that she can be trusted with these kids, but she is YOURS and you have final say over where she goes and who does what with her. Talk to the barn owner and tell him/her that no one is to be in her stall without your permission. Chances are if she WERE to accidentally hurt a kid (not trying to, but stepping on a toe or something), they'd say it was your fault.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TheSacrificialSloth said:


> Sometimes I just want to be alone! Sometimes I just want to enjoy the company of Esmee and be with her, on my own but there are always 12 year olds hovering about, following me, and I'm terrible at saying no. I need to start being firm, because me and Esmee both get so overwhelmed! It's so stupid, I'm 17, I'm essentially an adult, and I can't politely ask some kids to leave me alone. I love that Esmee's loved, but just wish I could have some time alone.


Here we go, saying no is an art that we all have to learn, being assertive, you are in the right, she is your horse, so just tell them. You don't have to be rude, you don't have to butter it up, you don't have to make excuses' practice makes perfect:

"Thank you for all your help, but I would like to be alone with my horse now"

"It's great that you want to help, but not today thank you"

"Please don't touch my horse unless you ask if it's OK"

And more variations on a theme.

I'm on the other side, I board Gibbs at the same place as the girl who bought the mare I sold, I have to check myself from spending any time with her, and to get out of the way when her owner is there, she isn't mine any more, I have no rights at all.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What would concern me most is barn staff allowing people to handle your horse without your permission when you're not there. I'd consider it one of the first rules of a boarding barn that you don't mess with other people's horses unless you have a good reason (say... the horse is loose and needs to be put back in his stall) or you have explicit permission _from the owner_.

It's great that she has a fan club, but I'd make it very clear to the BO and barn help that no one is to groom or ride your horse except you.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd put a sign up on her stall saying that no one is allowed in her stall or to touch her, give her treats, etc. without written and signed permission from you. Putting up a sign saves you from actually having to tell anyone directly, and stating that they need written permission keeps the kiddos from thinking that they have implied permission from you because they "help out oh-so-much that she's practically theirs".


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with GH, you need to learn to be assertive, it will be INVALUABLE throughout life. Don't ask me how I know this because I could give you a million examples, many of which have lead me to have to dig myself out of very large holes, both emotionally, financially, and professionally. 

If it makes you feel better, I have the popular horse too. Soda is a freaking doll on the ground, he's very handsome, a dun with lots of fun factor, and he is a complete ham. He's the one that comes up to everyone and whuffles them. He loves scratches and hugs and being showered with attention. People think that they have some sort of magical bond with him regularly. It used to really irritate me, but then I realized it really didn't matter what they thought, they don't know my horse the way I do. They don't see that his behavior isn't built on respect, love, or herd mates, it's simply him mongering for attention and maybe a treat. When they ride him, quite frankly, he is a butt (but a much meaner word) and they don't understand. I ride him, yes he can be a butt (in the spring mostly), but generally he is wonderfully responsive and light. He is my horse, we are partners and he shows me that just about every time I ride him, they're just lackeys and scratching posts as far as he's concerned. :lol:

ETA - I am luckier in that my horses are kept at home, so I don't have to deal with the barn crowd. I couldn't imagine that mess with my boy.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Be more standoffish too. Quit chitchatting with them. And frankly, unless any of the kids are "working" at barn, as we've had barn kids too, I would be really upset that this has been happening period.

No one should be messing around horse belonging to someone else. It just isn't done.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I can really relate because I had that horse. And it is 100% okay to tell everyone to give you some space and time with your horse. My mare was great with kids and I remember there was one girl in particular who loved her to pieces. I would come in and find packages of treats waiting on my mare's stall door. I never minded having the kids groom my horse (a lot of days I came in to the sight of my mare all dolled up with ribbons in her mane) but they knew (and so did my BO) that no one was to ride her without my permission. 

IMO there's not a lot of harm in kiddos grooming. I did let the girl I mentioned above ride her whenever because that girl spent the most time with my mare. And I did have kids call her theirs but it never bothered me. She was my horse and I knew that and my mare knew that. We did everything together and I was her partner and she was mine. Something as trivial as someone saying "I own that horse" never applied because in the end she always would chose me. 

That being said I had a revelation when my BO told me that when she died the entire barn lost a horse. It occurred to me that horses like that become a part of everyone's life. They might not be other people's partner but they do add something special into every life they touch.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It might be better to take this one up with the barn owner/manager. An adult in authority needs to teach these girls that this is a matter of basic respect for other people's property, including their animals. 

She needs to take these girls aside and let them know that just because you help with a horse doesn't make it yours, and you should NEVER EVER EVER mess with a horse that isn't yours if you don't have permission from the owner. It is a matter of safety as well as respect. People work long and hard to provide for their horses, and you should always ask if someone needs help before you go diving in head-first, or thinking the person doesn't care about their horse. 

You can sit there and say "How would you feel if I claimed your horse as mine? It's rude to tell people that their things or their animals belong to you when they don't. I know you love Esmee, but she is my horse, and it is disrespectful to me and everything I do to provide for Esmee to act like she belongs to you." 

It's difficult to say these things to young kids, especially when you see that horse-crazy youngster you used to be right in front of you. But they need to learn what is and is not appropriate behavior.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I would deal with the Barn owner or whoever is letting them mess with her without your permission. You can say something to the kids, but the fact is they are KIDS and aren't likely to pay much attention to what you are getting at. Its all pretty harmless, them saying shes theirs, although I understand it bothering you, just ask yourself "does it really matter what 12 year olds say?". My mare had a huge fan club as well and it made me happy that we had our own pasture, but eventually you learn to outgrow being bothered by little things, just remember your an adult and they are not. Just be firm when you want them to let you be by yourself and maybe suggest something else that they may go do instead of bothering you.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That's kind of creepy.

I have to wonder if there's something going on that you don't know about. Why else would these kids get the idea that the horse is "theirs"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm currently dealing with this problem. But there is one little girl who wants the horse so bad her parents have offered to buy him several times. And he is mysteriously acting up all of a sudden, so I believe she has been handling him, and possibly riding him (I've come several times to him sweaty like he's been ridden). So I would nip it in the bud before it gets any worse. The girls at my barn, and particularly the girl who wants him so bad, have never helped me groom him or anything. But they think he's just the prettiest horse there is and they love how tall he is. So things can definitely escalate even if they don't have my permission to groom him or have helped me, so I would definitely put a stop to this now.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, the girls are usually down on Sunday, so I've got until then to mentally prepare myself XD Need to get out of my comfort zone at some point!

SullysRider, actually you just reminded me, one of the girls says that Esmee is hers, but the other is intent on buying her. When her mum comes to pick her up, she pleads for her to buy Esmee, and her poor mum just wants to go home.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Petting another person's horse over the fence or stall door is one thing. I often spend a few minutes admiring the warmbloods in the jumping barn from a few feet away and occasionally petting a muzzle a couple times. Anything beyond that is handling and using property that is not yours. You need to set these girls straight. If you can't learn how to be firm, the situation will escalate quickly.

As someone else previously mentioned, in addition to telling everyone not to handle your horse and telling the BO and barn help not to allow people to handle your horse, you should put a sign up on the front of her stall. Something like this: "This horse is not to be touched, fed, handled, ridden, or otherwise, without permission from the owner, (your name here)". It sounds like this can be resolved quickly if you nip it in the bud fast.

It absolutely baffles me, all the boarding stories I hear on this forum. I can't believe the barn help gave permission for those girls to handle your horse. They don't have the authority to give permission. For the sake of yourself, your horse, and a possible future lawsuit, set these people straight. You are going to have to be firm with these people, and learn how to say no. Being firm is not something you will only have to do with people-it's a skill you may need down the road with your or another horse.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this a former school horse, or a horse you have bought and brought to the stable?


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

She arrived at the stables a few weeks prior to us buying her, and was on loan to a woman before we bought her.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, she sounds like a lucky horse to me. 

Think about it. 

Your a lucky girl to own her and every one knows she's yours. 

Don't let jealousy spoil a good thing for either of you.

What ever you decide make sure it's for the right reason


_Posted via Mobile Device_l


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Actually, she sounds like a lucky horse to me.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...


It's not ok when people overstep their boundaries, which has what has happened here. It's one thing if they just fed the horse a treat every now and then, or visited her sometimes. But it's gone way beyond that.


----------



## TwiggsWalkingTall (Apr 28, 2014)

Tell the girls and anyone else that wants to groom your horse or hang out with you while you are spending time with your horse, that you are "working on some new training techniques" and only you can handle/care for the horse at this time. Explain that it is really important that you have this one on one quiet time with your horse to concentrate on the training. 

Whenever people approach me with my horse or dogs wanting to pet them and I feel uncomfortable I use the training excuse - works every time.

Also, I have a barn with stalls I rent out. For a period of two years I leased part of the barn to a trainer. I had kids and adults around almost daily wanting to pet the horses (mine and other boarders) telling them not to pet the horses or feed treats worked but posting a sign stating Twigg's could not have any treats because he is Diabetic (most people would not under Cushing's) was very effective. 

Another person posted to have the barn owner put up signs to keep out, this is a must in any barn. The barn owner(BO) has "Care, Custody and Control" of your horse if something bad happens the BO and you are liable. For that reason, a sign should be placed on all the stalls not just yours to protect the horse owners interest. 

You mentioned you are 17, in California, more then likely the parents would be accountable for personal injury claims. If your parents pay the board perhaps having your parents step in and make the demand for a "keep out" sign would make it easier on you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. Everybody loves my horse, especially little kids. I was trying to train her tonight to go into the wash stall and this little girl kept interrupting. I was so annoyed. Her mom was oblivious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness the liability risk makes my hair stand on end! The girls love Esmee but if she accidentally stepped on one, their parents would sue your future away! Stop it now. If you are firm and have a sign, if someone gets hurt you can prove due diligence. And she's yours, so it works out better that way anyway.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Put your foot down now. This is probably going to get worse. I used to have girls that wanted to help me groom my horse, saying he was so pretty, etc etc. They started asking if they could cool him off after I was riding and things like that... be assertive, say no!  You don't have to be mean about it...just be firm.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you've gotten good advice... But I want to see what this attention magnet looks like!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

haha I second slidestop! show us the pony!!!!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I keep thinking as I read this, where are their parents? What are they doing letting their kids grow up not knowing that this stuff is wrong? 

DD rides the horses at the riding school, we also have a pony there, others also have ponies and horses there. DD knows that a if the horse is not hers and not one of the school horses that she is allowed to ride, she can give them a quick pat over the fence, but she is not to go in their enclosure/paddock, not to feed them and certainly not to handle/groom them. 

Its a basic respect issue. DD is ten, she understands the rules and why they exist. The girls you're talking about are 12, they should know better.

Let the BO know you aren't happy, tell the kids that they need to get permission before doing any more than patting her over the stall door, tell the parents that whatever their kids have said, Esme is NOT for sale. You don't need to be mean about it, but they are taking advantage of your easygoing nature.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

People love my lil arab. She is a doll on the ground and loves kids. But i know my mare and she is an arab through and through. If she gets a wild hair she is NOT kid safe. where i used to board BO was saying i was "picky" and am "never happy" because of the rules i set but idk. My rules are that no one but the bo (or her husband and daughter) could handle my horse or go into her stall. The ONLY exception was my farrier and my bf. I got a lil miffed at the bo when i found out a boarder had been cleaning her stall. My mare WOULD break out of her old stall when confronted with a hose (she would clean while the water was filling, moving her out of her run and 'save place'). I said no fly masks. She also dislikes fly masks, she will let me put them on her but she has been known to rear with other people. This boarder put a mask on her after i told her no. I said to feed her in her slow feeder. The border also removed her feed from her slow feeder. Bo would not feed her in it either. Apparently she felt it was cruel, but eating a large flake in 10 min is not healthy, and possibly developing ulcers is cruel. I had to make a no treats rule because she was getting too many oatmeal cookies and not only getting chunky, but she was turning into a mouthy nut. Bo would undermine me when i was not there and thats one of the reasons i moved, along with her saying i did not know how to care for a horse and that negra was "her horse". You give an inch they take a mile. I will let kids brush my mare with me there, and other people can mess with her WITH MY PERMISSION. IF i give my permission its ok. If bo had asked if the boarder could clean the stall i might have been ok with it. But if no one asks then there will be trouble. I live in an area where you can get in A LOT of trouble for messing with other people's horses. I was taught not to give treats, or mess with others horses. I hardly pet other peoples horses (i wont unless i know the owner).

Its a liability. If she accidentally hurts someone it can end badly. The treats thing could cause a horse to choke or colic. The dangers of riding are obvious, and someone handling your horse can also get you in trouble, she could get hurt or someone else could get hurt. You need to let people know they need to ASK first. 

Be nice about it though. Nicely tell them that you would rather people ask before they groom her because you want to know who is grooming her. You dont want any random person messing with her. 

That your grooming and training time is your time to spend with her. Just like they want to spend time with her, you want alone time with your baby. 

If you put it in those terms no one gets butthurt and you get your point across.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

This is probably one of the very few instances that I am glad to have the grumpy horse of the barn! :lol: He's not really mean, he just makes mean faces. Most people stay away from him because of it, except for my trainer. She is the one who sold him to me, so she knows his tricks. She'll walk right up to him and wrap her arms around his face and give him kisses, scowl or no scowl.

I think you should be honest and firm with the girls, and tell your BO that no one is allowed to groom/ride/handle your horse unless it is absolutely necessary to do so. At my boarding facility, everyone pretty much trusts everyone else with their horses, but certain things are just not allowed and it's a well known fact. You don't mess with someone else's horse just because you feel like it, plain and simple. It's common sense.

Every owner has the right to decide what is okay, and what is not. It's time for these young ladies to learn another lesson in the horse world. The longer you let it go on, the worse things will get.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Before my horse passed away, he was very popular as well. I used to use him to teach students how to brush, give baths, lunge, etc... He was not safe for kids to ride, but was a perfect gentleman on the ground and the kids loved him. I always made it very clear though, that none of them were allowed to touch him without my permission and without me being there. If one of the kids wanted to brush him, they had to wait till I was free to watch over them. If I was too busy that day or just didn't want to share him, they had to take a rain check on spending time with him. Set the boundaries now before things get too out of hand.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the second post. SullysRider, if things have gotten that out of hand with your horse, I would seek legal action personally. A kid riding my horse without my permission will not be warned or yelled at, they/their parents will be sued. The liability risk in that situation is so not ok that I would 100% go after them for messing with my property. What if that girl gets bucked off your horse? What if your horse breaks a leg while she is riding him? You need to nip that in the butt immediately.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure if you read any of my posts about barn troubles. 
I had the same kind of issue. My horse was Mr. Popularity with the younger girls at the barn (I'm 18). They were always brushing him

Asking to groom him, feed him etc. until one day I started seeing saddle marks on him I didn't make, and different behavior under saddle. 

The girl who was riding him had been sneaking around when no one was at the barn. When she got caught her father offered to buy him 

It was ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! The woman that let the girls into the stable was one of the BO's employees. She's a fantastic trainer, and really nice, but tends to take responsibility too far? I don't know if I'm wording that right, but she'll go down the aisle and feed all the horses, mine included when I was wanting to ride, then ask me later why I wasn't riding. Um, you fed her! 
The BO terrifies everyone on the yard, on the ground and in the saddle, but you can be safe in the knowledge that she'll ask your permission before messing with your horse.
Rideordie112, offered to buy him after all that?! Talk about effective parenting. *does something wrong* "let's buy you a horse!"
For those that asked, here she is!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

AWWW she is so cute! that is a horse i would pet and give kisses to XD! But no treats unless owner oked it XD!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Just wanna say shes gorgeous, are the orangey/brown marks part of her coat?


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you! Nope, she's just a really mucky one XD They'll be much easier to get rid of now that summer's here and I can wash her!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha horses just cant stay clean


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> Sorry for the second post. SullysRider, if things have gotten that out of hand with your horse, I would seek legal action personally. A kid riding my horse without my permission will not be warned or yelled at, they/their parents will be sued. The liability risk in that situation is so not ok that I would 100% go after them for messing with my property. What if that girl gets bucked off your horse? What if your horse breaks a leg while she is riding him? You need to nip that in the butt immediately.


Don't worry, it's already being taken care of!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol, my thoughts were with the majority until I saw the pictures. Now I side with the little girls. She's mine! Called it!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

All good advice but while you are nicely but firmly telling them exactly the way things are, just take a moment and try to remember what it was like to be 12 years old and absolutely nuts about horses.
You can be firm with them, but they don't sound like spoiled brats (just immature and un-aware). Try to be a little kind when you give them the rules.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

As a 13 year old I can safety say I would never EVER go into a horses stable or give treats let alone ride! Thats like walking into someone elses house imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chasin Ponies said:


> All good advice but while you are nicely but firmly telling them exactly the way things are, just take a moment and try to remember what it was like to be 12 years old and absolutely nuts about horses.
> You can be firm with them, but they don't sound like spoiled brats (just immature and un-aware). Try to be a little kind when you give them the rules.



Such a hard one to get dead right, if you are not careful tread too lightly and they will not get the point:wink:

If one is firm, as you say, or assertive which is the big one to practice, being able to tell the youngsters to back off in a positive way, without apologizing, or being rude is a great skill.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh yes! They tried to buy him. Crazies! 

I hope it gets better for you! What a beautiful girl you got there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

It took me a really long time to learn how to talk to people/kids when they do something I don't like. One day it just clicked- I have to go 'mom' on them. I've never had kids of my own but if there's one things kids have it's someone who tells them what to do and what not to do. There's no reason to feel upset if you accidentally offend someone by being assertive about your horse and what you both need. Parents don't worry about that stuff when they talk to their kids and you shouldn't either when you talk to them. c: I know it's not amazing advice but i hope it helps a little.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll put my mum hat on for Sunday! 
I went down last night hoping to speak to the BO, but there was some drama with some bolting riding school horses, so she had her hands full. I'm going up again tonight so hopefully she'll be free...


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

I spoke to the BO today, and she's going to make sure that it never happens again. Half the battle is won!


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

The girls will probably be up tomorrow, but I had some experience in saying no today. 
I was giving Esmee's hooves a wash, and she can be sensitive around her feet as she's recovering from feather mites. There's this girl - not any of the mentioned ones - and she spends every minute of every stables visit with me, and frequently asks to help me groom. I just told her it would be easier if only I was in the stable, since Esmee's sensitive around the area I was washing. 
On the subject of her though, do you ever feel like someone's trying to get too close to you too soon? It seems like this girl is trying to force a close friendship with me in very little time. I want to be her friend, but I'd want things to take their own time. She frequently says things such as "I'm so glad we're best friends", and I want to give her the friendship she wants, but it makes me feel really uncomfortable when she says this, because I see her as more an acquaintance.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

TheSacrificialSloth said:


> The girls will probably be up tomorrow, but I had some experience in saying no today.
> I was giving Esmee's hooves a wash, and she can be sensitive around her feet as she's recovering from feather mites. There's this girl - not any of the mentioned ones - and she spends every minute of every stables visit with me, and frequently asks to help me groom. I just told her it would be easier if only I was in the stable, since Esmee's sensitive around the area I was washing.
> On the subject of her though, do you ever feel like someone's trying to get too close to you too soon? It seems like this girl is trying to force a close friendship with me in very little time. I want to be her friend, but I'd want things to take their own time. She frequently says things such as "I'm so glad we're best friends", and I want to give her the friendship she wants, but it makes me feel really uncomfortable when she says this, because I see her as more an acquaintance.


some kids are shy and awkward, so when they get a fried it is automatically their best friend

as a father of a socially awkward pre-teen girl, i am familiar with the pattern


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

I completely understand, jmike. I'm socially awkward too, although I'm the opposite, as I tend to be really distant because I'm paranoid I'm being too clingy/annoying/in their face.

The unimaginable happened today! One of the girls wasn't there, and the most the one that was did was stand outside my stable for a while, feed Esmee a carrot and joke (at least I hope it was a joke...) about how one day she would steal her, and that was it. She went away for a ride after that and when she came back she never asked to help me - which is her usual routine!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Are all kids/teenagers that creepy? It's just not funny, just creepy.......


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Peanutbutter said:


> Are all kids/teenagers that creepy? It's just not funny, just creepy.......


Being a teen i can tell you, no, we are not all that creepy. Dont think that every kid/teen that goes up to your horse just wants to take it for themselves. Unfortunately i have met kids who i know, if they would get the chance, would steal one of the school horses for themselves. I used to ride on a Saturday program and there were heaps of little kids, about 3-4 about them would always hang around the horse i rode. In the end they were around so much that i never got any time with him other than my actual lesson. In the horse world you will meet plenty of other people, just like you. And you will also meet a few that make you think, and of course theres the creepy ones who come around every so often.


I know i would hate it if people were constantly gathering around my horse. Your the one whos putting time,effort and money into her, therefore you should be the one who gets to have fun with her. I would go all Gollum on my horse if this was happening to me, my preciosssss


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

> I would go all Gollum on my horse if this was happening to me, my preciosssss


Hahahaha, haven't tried that tactic yet. I can imagine it working quite effectively XD "Sneaky little childrenses. They try to steal the preciouussss."


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

TheSacrificialSloth said:


> (at least I hope it was a joke...) about how one day she would steal her


It's probably a joke, if you read around the forum it's said pretty regularly in several different ways when someone's horse is especially beautiful.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

If not, I will follow my horse's scent and track that kid down. There is no escaping me. Moohahahaha!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

For some boring technical reason I couldn't see the photos of Esmee...

But never mind, popular opinion tells me she is gorgeous so...

D'you need a hand grooming her this afternoon?

D'you want me to warm her up for you before you ride?

hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't make me say no, Bondre, I'll chicken out XD
I worked out how to do attachments, so here she is


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

She is a dream horse for sure!


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

What kind of horse is that? I don't think I have seen one before.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! She's a gypsy cob, but her feathers have been shaved off because of mites


----------



## getsaddled (Nov 12, 2010)

Awww, adorable, thats my dream breed as well.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

What a fabulous mane! She's a lovely horse. I KNEW all those 12-yos couldn't be wrong ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

It's taken three years to grow that mane back in. The woman who had her on loan before we bought her chopped her mane off and gave her a killer bowl cut:








So glad we've got that mane back!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

AHHHH THAT IS SIN!!!!!!! A cob with a short mane? NEVER!!! lol XD!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love horses with long manes  whoever decided to cut her mane must have a very bad taste.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know what made her think it was a good idea. The minute I got her everyone was asking, "Are you growing in her mane, please say yes. Please"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> AHHHH THAT IS SIN!!!!!!! A cob with a short mane? NEVER!!! lol XD!



Well actually a proper cob should rock a hogged mane, and you can't get any shorter than that!!

The pudding bowl cut, nope that is just nasty!


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

Another Sunday passed without much pleading. I think I might have scared them off XD They still come by and go, "ESMEEEEHHH!" and give her a carrot, but then they just leave.
Although something mildly annoying happened today. This morning I went round to Esmee's front door to go in and do up her girth a bit more, untie her reins, bring down my stirrups etc etc before riding, and when I stepped outside one of the girls was there and I was immediately bombarded with, "BEXXXX. HIIII. AWWW ESSMEEEE." so I opened my door to go in and get on with what I had to do, and this girl just opens the door fully, and leads her out! She was probably just trying to be all grown up and helpful but my reins were tied up, stirrups were up, it was clear I was going right into the stable and not just leading her out. And because she's so big and clunky, there are all these kids going about the yard before their ride and I needed to get her turned around again without causing any of them injury. JUST MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS.


----------

